# Secondary Infertility but spotting for 10 days??



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't been on this site for quite a while now but here was the first place I thought of coming to for help......  

Doc's & tests told me I had secondary infertility & thankfully our first ivf cycle was successful & our little boy is now nearly 15months old. Just after I'd had him I would often wonder if we'd ever be lucky enough to ever have a baby brother/sister for him one day but over the past 6months or so I've given up on the idea & accepted that he'll be my last & so I try to make sure I enjoy & remember everything about his childhood 

Anyway, I stopped counting, calculating & ttc a while a go now & so have been surprised that my period is rather cuckcoo this month?? I was due on 15/09, started spotting 21/09 - haven't needed to wear a pad as only slightly bleeding when wiping (sorry if tmi), bought a hpt & this morning got 2 lines!! Not the darkest of lines but not the faintest either..... BUT throughout day my spotting has got heavier, still not wearing a pad but theres more now when I wipe & it's more red in colour. The test I bought was from the poundshop so I'm thinking that maybe I'm now getting my period & the test is just a rubbish cheap one??
I've not mentioned anything to hubby yet as he's stressed with work & it may just turn out to be nothing but what do you recommend/think please
Do I call doctors but if I am just getting my period does that make me look stupid   or do i buy another hpt but then i'm scared when/if it shows up as a bfn  
My head is all over place, wasn't expecting any of this  

xxxx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there, 
I'm new here nd joned ff a couple weeks ago. I read your post nd couldn't help but post. I don't know if your spotting has gone or gotten heavier, but if it hasn't I would buy a decent pregnancy test and do a test with that to put myself out of misery. It's not impossible to conceive naturally after previously having fertility issues. I hope everything works out for you, it's very hard isnt it?
Sorry I haven't been much help  

Lambie xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Lambie36,
Thanks for your reply hunni - it's been about 10days since i did the hpt & got the positive; but (I think) I got my period on the Thursday evening, wasn't massively heavy but lost a couple of clots & was very red (sorry if tmi) I'd completely finished by the Saturday (normally on for about a week) but then I was slightly spotting again until about Wednesday then completely stopped but then spotting again today. 
I've since done 2 more hpt, the second one was negative but then today there was the faintest of lines! It's all completely bizarre  
Was super unwell with headache, sore throat etc for a couple of days this week so maybe thats something to do with it 
Think I may have to go to doc's just to get some reassurance. Because of how crazy my bleeding has been I'm guessing that I'm not pg but something isn't right this month so I'm just about to google what happens when we go through 'the change'.......it's the only thing that springs to mind now 

Hope everything is well with you sweetie, take care.
xxx


----------

